# Diablo 3 und Blizzard



## Jeypeas (16. August 2011)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team,

erstmal ein riesiges Lob an euch für die tolle Arbeit. Ich warte immer gespannt auf den nächsten buffed-Cast. Weiter so!:-)

Hier meine Fragen,

1. Glaubt ihr das Torchlight 2 einen ernsthaften Konkurrenten für Diablo 3 darstellen wird oder spielen diese zwei Spiele in unterschiedlichen Ligen?

2. Jetzt mal generell zu Blizzard: Blizzard hat ja doch ziehmlich viel Misslaune mit dem Battlenet-Zwang und dem Echtgeld-AH in Diablo 3 bei der Community erregt. Glaubt ihr das Blizzard bei seinem in Entwicklung stehenden MMO Titan und bei künftigen Spielen mehr auf die Wünsche der Community eingehen wird oder die Communtiy in irgendeiner Weise in den Entwicklungsprozess einbeziehen wird?

Schon mal Danke im Voraus.:-)

Gruß, Jeypeas


----------

